# What to feed my Chinese



## mobilmom (Jul 28, 2007)

I have many Chinese L2's. I have been feeding them Hidi till this point and they seem to be happy. At what point will it be necessary to move on to bigger food? What do you recommend. I hate roaches and crickets. Thank you


----------



## Rick (Jul 28, 2007)

Keep feeding them the large fruit flies until they can take house or bluebottle flies.


----------



## Asa (Jul 29, 2007)

At L4 to L6, they will eat houseflies. It would be nice if you could feed them roaches and crickets to vary their diet. Moths work as well as butterflies and other flying insects. You can feed them houseflies and bluebottles till adult if needed. Though you'll have to feed them a lot of them!


----------



## Sparky (Jul 30, 2007)

My limp L2 chinese mantis actually caught a small housefly on its own :shock: you could probably use anything that it can catch.

My L2 chinese will try to catch ANYTHING that moves even a moving TV remote and that really huge roach.


----------

